# East coast p-fury represent!



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so heres the deal over the winter me and jiggy discussed setting up a saltwater fishing meet for the east coast p-fury memebers.. so if your in dirty jersey, philly, NYC, CT or just feel like taking a drive and going fishing with fellow fish keepers post it here so we can get a list of interested members..

first we needs to know how many people are interested, it will be leaving from either central coastl jersey or up in city island ny or western long island depending on how many people we get and where everyone is from..

most boats leave around 7am and a full day would go until about 4, the usual rate for a charter is about 70 per person for a full day but might vary depending on the number of people and that includes bait and tackle you just bring your self and a cooler.

there will most likely have to be a deposit so if we get a big enough response there will be a pay pal account for deposits and you have to be serious..

the proposed date is june 24th (saturday) but it might change based on boat availablity..

that time of year the stripper fishing can be very good, fluke is in full swing up and down the coast and there are usually good amount of blues inshore..

so lets get started, post if your interested and have questions..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i am definately in.. i propose 'setting sail' from atlantic highlands cuz it is right in between ct and south jersey/philly..

CMON PEOPLE! i know u guys wanna go fishing..

how about drinks.. is it BYOB?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

charters sell beer, they pay good money for liquor licenses, its definately not byob...

june 24th im busy, its my cousins wedding...sux...kinda short notice...i'd like to go...anything for august?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i have no saltwater tackle equipment...=\


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

rods/tackle/bait,etc.. are all provided..
some boats r byob..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BYOB but its very important to respect the rules of the captain, these charters are there job and they have to maintian a safe enviroment for everyone to have a good time so most boats have limits to the amount of beer allowed on board per person usually 4-6 beers..

the boats are also occasionally checked out by the coast guard or state police so just keep that in mind..

beers totally cool but no hard booze and needless to say no drugs. there not so up tight that we cant have a great time but its a fishing trip not a booze cruise..

i have a few boats in mind but we need to get an idea of how many people are intereseted..

CRT charters for up to 15 people 

10 - 20 people.. 

little hawk 10 - 20 but i think they only do half days  half day isnt a bad option we could do an afternoon to make it easier ofr peopel driving an hour or more something to consider..

of course there are a bunch of open party boats and the captains do take private charters sometimes so if we have atleast 20 people that is another option..



r1dermon said:


> i have no saltwater tackle equipment...=\


you wont need any, if you have it great nothing wrong with bringing it but the boats always have it, someitmes its included in the charter sometiems its a few bucks extra to rent..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

weird, i've never ever been on or heard of a charter that allowed beer aboard beside the little 6 person max tuna/shark cruises.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm down!!!

gotta run now, but I'll be back on Tuesday to see how this develops...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> weird, i've never ever been on or heard of a charter that allowed beer aboard beside the little 6 person max tuna/shark cruises.


im sure its differnt in mass but jersey most party boats allow usually up to 6 beers per person but they dont always enforce it, alot of private charters have lower limits or none at all. theres one guy i fish with alot that doesnt allow beer, he takes the fishing seriously and has enough expericane with drunk fishermen that he doesnt allow it on his boat.. usually the night time blue fish trips are the most drunken and tehre are fights sometiems and thats what most captains try to avoid.. two drunk bastards get tehre lines crossed adn start problems. its a mess.. in NY theres a baot i go out on every year with a group of crazy russians and we bring enough beer for an army and have never had a complaint from a captian..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

iite so since i have no equipment at all and its provided....im in....

wats the total cost for the trip agian?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahahaha...thats awesome...we dont get many fights up here, but we definately have our share of drunks...stumbling off the boat with 100lbs of fish...hahaha.i wish i had a picture, 2 guys holding a cooler of probably 30-40 haddock stumbling off the boat wasted out of their minds...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> iite so since i have no equipment at all and its provided....im in....
> 
> wats the total cost for the trip agian?


since we dont have a boat booked yet the rate isnt set but figure abotu 70 bucks give or take 5 - 10.. it really depends on what boat we get..

ok so

dawgs
Bake at 98.6° 
jiggy 
nismo driver

rider you queer take a drive down and fish with us!

joeyd might be interested, over the winter he was..

i know there are definately a few more interested people out there..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, i have a wedding to go to, june is too short of a notice...make it late july early august and im IN!!!!!! hahaha....queer..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> dude, i have a wedding to go to, june is too short of a notice...make it late july early august and im IN!!!!!! hahaha....queer..


haha i have a bacholers party in late july and wedding in san fran in early august..


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

id like to go but i have my own boats maby if the list stays small i can you guys out on a charter!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I might be down, yo! Will check the date w/ my girl, make sure we don;t have anything important going on. So is this just P-Fury or can other peeps come?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

IM IN 
if we need any help with long island boats 
i can find out


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> id like to go but i have my own boats maby if the list stays small i can you guys out on a charter!


too cool to come out with us huh


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> I might be down, yo! Will check the date w/ my girl, make sure we don;t have anything important going on. So is this just P-Fury or can other peeps come?


i dont see why it should be limited to just member, no reason you cant bring friends.. i still ahve to clear the date with my event planner aka g/f..

funy how after awhile you jsut kind of give up on planning stuff cause your g/f makes plans involving you and you find out after teh fact..

ok so we have:

dawgs
Bake at 98.6° 
jiggy 
nismo driver
hemi
scrap (g/f approval pending)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha, a wedding in san fran? you and ur boyfriend?







hahaha. dude, listen to this...i've got a bachelor party in june, a wedding in june, i have to host a bachelor party in august, im best man in a wedding in september, july 2nd is my 21st so i'll have like a 1wk hangover, and end of september im going to vegas for 1 week. talk about a booked f*cking schedule. i'd really like to go, but june 24th is someone's special day, so it just aint gonna werk.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hahaha, a wedding in san fran? you and ur boyfriend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you a wedding singer?

or was this photo shop closer to reality then i thought?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think id be down sounds like lots of fun


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so we have:

dawgs
Bake at 98.6° 
jiggy 
nismo driver
hemi
scrap (g/f approval pending)
joey d


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah dude, just my cousin and my brother decided to get married within 3 months of each other and at the beginning and end of the summer...f*cking ghey...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmm...

I thought the list would be bigger than this by now...

My GF said she wants to go too... I taught her how to fish over the weekend at her family's beach house down the shore. Unfortunately all we did was feed the crabs, but I had fun doing it...

We need to agree on a date!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yes we need to set a date


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well best date for em would be june 24th or 25th unless you guys can take off from work or what ever and go on a week day, i have personal days and that could works as well..

so right now we have 7 maybe 8.. if we can get 10 we will have a couple of options for boats at a good rate. im going to give this a few more days thn call around to find out what available so we can get the deposite and reservation.. worst case scenario we all meet up and go out on an open party boat, but it would be best if we can get this together and get the charter..


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hey guys I'm new here...

my name is Lou and I'm from South Jersey

I'd like to go if it is Sunday, June 25th

PM me or IM me @ ubbubboo

thanks!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i was just sw fishing for black fish in Belmar, NJ this past saturday. unfortunately on the 24th i'll still be on my honeymoon vacation with my then wife. I am getting married June 17th. I am guessing that if you guys want to go sometime late July or into August, I could go.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i was just sw fishing for black fish in Belmar, NJ this past saturday. unfortunately on the 24th i'll still be on my honeymoon vacation with my then wife. I am getting married June 17th. I am guessing that if you guys want to go sometime late July or into August, I could go.


Congrats!!

We could always do a couple of these trips... maybe one in June, one in July, and one in Aug.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would love to go but my brothers wedding is on the 24th.... any alternative dates planned?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap, whats with all the weddings...hahaha. damn, you guys should come up here to MA, stripers are running hard catching solid 35-40"ers daily and its still early season. guess all that flood sh*t helped us out. what do the NJ/long island charters normally go for? bottom fish? blues?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I say we hit up a party boat and go for Bluefish!!
They put up a HUGE fight, and I love to eat them!!

Charter boats will go out for whatever you want them to go for. Stripper, Tuna, Sharks, anything you want as long as your paying...

Party boats are inexpensive, they provide all the gear and bait etc. and they are larger more stable/roomy boats...

I picked up a couple fillets last week and gave my P's the skin as a snack. They went absulutely NUTS for it. They consumed both skins in less than a minute!!

PS: before everyone jumps in my doo doo I know fish skin, especially oily bluefish skin is not very good for P's. I gave it to them as a 1 time treat...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> I say we hit up a party boat and go for Bluefish!!
> They put up a HUGE fight, and I love to eat them!!
> 
> Charter boats will go out for whatever you want them to go for. Stripper, Tuna, Sharks, anything you want as long as your paying...
> ...


it would be easier to do a party boat trip since there wouldnt have to be a deposit or anything we could just say be at the atlantic highland marina at 6:30am - 7:00am or we could do a striper/bluefish night trip if that would be better on the 24th or 25th and we grab one side of the boat or the back or what ever and fish..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> holy crap, whats with all the weddings...hahaha. damn, you guys should come up here to MA, stripers are running hard catching solid 35-40"ers daily and its still early season. guess all that flood sh*t helped us out. what do the NJ/long island charters normally go for? bottom fish? blues?


fluke, stippers, blues, sea bass.. private charter might give us the option to switch from strippers/blues to fluke depending on what is better action



> Also... I would rather stay on a larger more stable party boat myself... I get sea sick


mid summer is usually very calm water unless theres a storm and wind but most all of the time the water is good and you shouldn have to worry much about the seas.. *but dramamine could be good to have along*
[/quote]

Dramamine makes me tierd as hell and usually doesn't work. The magnetic/pressure point bracelet is supposed to be awesome!!
http://www.seaproductsonline.com/index75.html

Here is an "electronic" model that pulses electricity into the pressure point...
http://www.seaproductsonline.net/index60.html

I just like the party boats cause they have a lot of room, and are pretty cheap compared to a charter.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i meant partyboat, i usually say charter to describe them all...my b. up here they go for cod and haddock, half-days usually hit blues on the ridges mid-late summer, after that its just top jigging for mack and pollack. up here we have to reserve nearly a month in advance for most places because they get booked several weeks in advance of the trip.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i meant partyboat, i usually say charter to describe them all...my b. up here they go for cod and haddock, half-days usually hit blues on the ridges mid-late summer, after that its just top jigging for mack and pollack. up here we have to reserve nearly a month in advance for most places because they get booked several weeks in advance of the trip.


party boats down here, we have quite a few usually if you get there a half hour to hour before theboat leaves you can get a spot, no reservations needed for mostjersey p. boats unless it a tuna trip.. long island, many of those boat perfer reservation but there arent as many party boats out there..

mid summer is usually fullday fluke from 7-2ish and thats raritan bay or ocean front depending on where you leave from

half days are either strippers in the morning or blues in the after noon or night half day trips

or wreck trips which are usually seabass.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im game for whatever 
if im driven to jersey for this though id like to party boat 
since its cheaper 
and its gonna cost to get there 
if its long island 
im down for an overnighter even 
but whatever we come up with 
im avalible any weekend this summer cept 1 in late july/august

if we do half day on LI ill donate my house for the after party 
we can cook and eat our catch


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well ive been out on the prowler 5 a couple times its usually a good trip, sometimes the capt. is lazy about finding fish if its slow but the boats huge, the price is decent at 45 a person and we could do a 3:30 - 9:00pm stipers and blues trips.. sounds like sunday might be a better day for alot of us so the 25th?

heres the site for the prowler5

http://www.prowler5.com/reports.htm

if you guys agree this is the way to go then post it in here..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im game man
count me in


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

im game for the 25th!!


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

im in. i will be there. but how can i convince my mom that you old men will not rape me in the butt?

ill just tell the bitch to shut up and leave. hahaha jk.... but im in so far.... if theres still room


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

I wish I could go









I've gone out on party boats twice in my life. Both times, I ended up profoundly 'sea sick' and spent the day hanging over the hand rail puking.

After bass fishing season starts (June 15), I'm going to make a thread to see if some P-Furians want to get together for some freshwater fishing. Stay tuned for a "Go Fishing With Bullsnake!" thread this summer.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im down for the prowler 5 on the 25th.. r we gonna rent it out privately? id prefer privately so we can just talk dumb sh*t without other people being like 'uhh, wtf, call the cops'


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

jiggy said:


> im down for the prowler 5 on the 25th.. r we gonna rent it out privately? id prefer privately so we can just talk dumb sh*t without other people being like 'uhh, wtf, call the cops'


"Danny is a little bitch"

"Ya man."








Sounds awesome guys, have fun. Im interested to see how it goes, we need to start rivaling the dutch with our own meets! I would love to have a big Toronto area meet, maybe you guys can give us a spark.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I wish I could go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get sick too, thats why I am going to get the bracelet. I've heard from a LOT of people that they work. Just today when I was searching them out I read 4 pages of 5 star reviews.

EDIT: Heres a link, read the reviews...
http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...x=28045&tab=1#1

Give it a shot!! It's gonna be a fun trip!!!

I talked to my girlfriend and 25th is good, no plans. She is gonna come too... It's gonna be funny, she is NOT the sporting outdoorsie type at all, but I was teaching her how to fish over the weekend and she loved it!! She just wont touch any fish or bait :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it going to be very fun there.....i had been to deep sea fishing before, and it worth every penny and time you are there.

i wish i can go this time, but i'll let you guys/gurls know again.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok the 25th on the prowler5 from atlantic highlands..

the fare is $45 plus rod rental if you dont have a rod its usually 5 bucks and they will rig you up but if you loose rigs i belive you have to buy them, i might have some rigs though. it is also normal to tip the mate if there helpful and definately if they fillet fish for you.. so figure about $50 - $55 bucks..

the list:
dawgs
Bake at 98.6° 
jiggy 
nismo driver
hemi
scrap (g/f approval pending)
joey d
Lou DiB
Gut


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn.... wish I could go. I think the day after my bros wedding will be pushing it though.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ok the 25th on the prowler5 from atlantic highlands..
> 
> the fare is $45 plus rod rental if you dont have a rod its usually 5 bucks and they will rig you up but if you loose rigs i belive you have to buy them, i might have some rigs though. it is also normal to tip the mate if there helpful and definately if they fillet fish for you.. so figure about $50 - $55 bucks..
> 
> ...


is this private? or we going with the public?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> ok the 25th on the prowler5 from atlantic highlands..
> 
> the fare is $45 plus rod rental if you dont have a rod its usually 5 bucks and they will rig you up but if you loose rigs i belive you have to buy them, i might have some rigs though. it is also normal to tip the mate if there helpful and definately if they fillet fish for you.. so figure about $50 - $55 bucks..
> 
> ...


is this private? or we going with the public?
[/quote]

i will call the prowler and ask about getting the whole boat but doubt it will be possible in late june on a weekend.. anything privately chartered will cost more, around 70 bucks..

i was thinking about it and we should all meet up earlier and BB-q and which will also give everyone a chance to get there on time so no one misses the boat plus if we all get to the dock early we can grab the entire back of the boat right away.. just another idea..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ok the 25th on the prowler5 from atlantic highlands..
> 
> the fare is $45 plus rod rental if you dont have a rod its usually 5 bucks and they will rig you up but if you loose rigs i belive you have to buy them, i might have some rigs though. it is also normal to tip the mate if there helpful and definately if they fillet fish for you.. so figure about $50 - $55 bucks..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

what time for the BBQ.... i have a mini grill if that helps....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

doesnt the boat leave at like 7am? we will be bbq'ing at like 4am.. lol

im willing to pay the extra $20 to get the private boat..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> doesnt the boat leave at like 7am? we will be bbq'ing at like 4am.. lol
> 
> im willing to pay the extra $20 to get the private boat..


theres two trips 7-2:30 or 3:30-9:00 usually the morning is fluke and that can be pretty boring sometimes adn for peopel that have to drive an hour or two getting up at 5am for so-so fishing sucks.. the afternoon trip gives everyone plenty of time to get to the docks and strippers and blues are more fun to catch then fluke, if the strippers arent bitting the blues usually are and they fight like hell so that would be fun. i know some guys want to drink beers, afternoon is better for drinking..

do you guyswant a poll to decided on morning or afternoon trip?

im pretty much down for what ever but would like to set it up to be best for the majority, the list is already limited so if we make it too expensive or at a bad time then less people will be able to make it..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im gonna mail nismo some shirts and decals to give away to the people who catch the biggest or most fish.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm down for either one, but the night trip does sound good. I'r rather hit the blues or strippers for the fight, but Fluke is my favorate fish to eat.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

afternoon 
ill be sitting in traffic getting there 
and at least at 10pm ill have a smooth ride home

were when is this bbq

also i wouldnt mind chipping in 20 more bucks to get the hole boat 
im definetly renting a pole 
then extra riggs are free


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok i started thread with a poll, lets try to maek this work for everyone interested..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=123125


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bump update, the charter is booked but anyone else interested in joining us is welcom, we have room for atleast 5 more people..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BUMP

i went fishign this past weekend in long island, it was nasty out very windy and rough water, the fishing was tough but our catain wored hard to try andget us fish, there where 20 of us on board but only 15 really fishing, we had 4 very nice bass boated and three blues..

i hooked into one bass on a live bunker (bait fish) but my knot to my leader blew up, i knew when i tied it i should have retied because it didnt look as strong as it should have been and it cost me a good fish..

every bass was 25 to 30 lbs..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

whats the fish limit per person on the boat we r going on?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

depends on the fish...i know here in MA stripers are 2 fish pp per boat, but if there are 100 people on the boat, and one guy catches 10 stripers, and nobody else catches anything, then its legal.

cod are i think 10 per person, and haddock are unlimited, as are pollack, bluefish are 10 per person as well...thats here in MA...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice fish Nismo. I have a link for the fish limits in Jersey, Ill dig it up. Is it the same as the limit for on the boat?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Still planning on going the same day?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yep.. u should come so i can put u in the padded room on the boat.. lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My GF is backing out on me now...

Her cousin is graduating HS and she has to go to the party.

I'm gonna ask a few of the guys I work with if they are interested in going.

1 allready said he was gonna go.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My GF is backing out on me now...
> 
> Her cousin is graduating HS and she has to go to the party.
> 
> ...


oh boy here it begins every ones going to bail, its going to be like five of us and cost a ton..

dude bring friends.. doesnt matter to me, im bringing a friend..

the limit should be two at 28inchs.. so like ridermon says doesnt matter if one guy catchs all the fish as long as there arent more then two fish per person at 28 inchs or bigger then theres no problem..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

did u see on cnn about hurricane alberto comin up the east coast.. we r gonna be stuck at sea.. better watch some more 'i shouldnt be alive, survivorman, and deadliest catch' so i can prepare myself


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> My GF is backing out on me now...
> 
> Her cousin is graduating HS and she has to go to the party.
> 
> ...


oh boy here it begins every ones going to bail, its going to be like five of us and cost a ton..

dude bring friends.. doesnt matter to me, im bringing a friend..

the limit should be two at 28inchs.. so like ridermon says doesnt matter if one guy catchs all the fish as long as there arent more then two fish per person at 28 inchs or bigger then theres no problem..
[/quote]

I'll be there no matter what!!! AND I'll be bringing marinated london broil for the BBQ and PA finest lager!!

I will ask a few work fellas if they want to go as well. I should be able to get a couple f them to go...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man nismo 
you need to pm me b4 you go fishing on LI
my little bro got a 28 foot boat we could go out on


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> man nismo
> you need to pm me b4 you go fishing on LI
> my little bro got a 28 foot boat we could go out on


well unfortunately my free time has been very limited so the fishing i have bee doing is planned way in advance..by the middle of august and the fall i should have time to get out more and i will be living on LI so we should definately set something up ..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> did u see on cnn about hurricane alberto comin up the east coast.. we r gonna be stuck at sea.. better watch some more 'i shouldnt be alive, survivorman, and deadliest catch' so i can prepare myself


the news stations love to hype the hurricane sh*t up.. the truth is alberto should be long gone by the 25th, since the waters on the coast arent warm enough for it to build strenght, there is a chance it could keep the ocean waters turned up but we always have alot of options inside teh more sheltered bay waters, its still too early to determine the weather for that weekend but hope fully it will be good, the boat will sail though unless its really bad..


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> man nismo
> you need to pm me b4 you go fishing on LI
> my little bro got a 28 foot boat we could go out on


well unfortunately my free time has been very limited so the fishing i have bee doing is planned way in advance..by the middle of august and the fall i should have time to get out more and i will be living on LI so we should definately set something up ..
[/quote]

Living to work?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

TheWanderingSoul said:


> man nismo
> you need to pm me b4 you go fishing on LI
> my little bro got a 28 foot boat we could go out on


well unfortunately my free time has been very limited so the fishing i have bee doing is planned way in advance..by the middle of august and the fall i should have time to get out more and i will be living on LI so we should definately set something up ..
[/quote]

Living to work?








[/quote]

living to lounge?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

yo 
i got 2 friends that wanna come.... one thing though if we were to come someone would need to pick the three of us up at a local airport because we would rent a plane and fly in...... there has to be a small local air field in the area..... anyone think they could pick us up?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i live like 5 miles away from linden airport.. its a small local airfield where they flew the bodies out from ny from 911..

y dont u guys just drive.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Louie D said:


> man nismo
> you need to pm me b4 you go fishing on LI
> my little bro got a 28 foot boat we could go out on


well unfortunately my free time has been very limited so the fishing i have bee doing is planned way in advance..by the middle of august and the fall i should have time to get out more and i will be living on LI so we should definately set something up ..
[/quote]

Living to work?








[/quote]

living to lounge?
[/quote]

Well, I didnt mean it as an insult (nismo is a lover of outdoor sports, so it seems out of character for him to be so busy that he has to schedule it), but you make a good point! Starting tommorow, I am goin to limit myself to one post a day! I will have no use for my computer, the only reason I even use it is for this site :laugh: .


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

why drive 2 or three hours when i can fly in 25 minutes

wait wait wait

why dirve when i can fly..... flying kicks ass


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

so youd rather be cool and fly and have someone waste their time to pick u n ur 3 friends up and deal with a buncha sh*t they dont have to deal with, cuz 'flying kicks ass'


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

deal with a bunch a sh*t?
lol u go five minute out of ur way and pick me up at a small airport...... not like a fuckin international terminal. lol we land tie the plane down and go. its not like we are gunna be there for three hours...

we flew to Ocean city today.... took an extra long time cause of cross wind , 45 min, lol we took off at 2:00 anded at 245 and we were in the water at 3.

and yes i would rather be cool and fly. because i can


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Gut said:


> deal with a bunch a sh*t?
> lol u go five minute out of ur way and pick me up at a small airport...... not like a fuckin international terminal. lol we land tie the plane down and go. its not like we are gunna be there for three hours...
> 
> we flew to Ocean city today.... took an extra long time cause of cross wind , 45 min, lol we took off at 2:00 anded at 245 and we were in the water at 3.
> ...


im confused? your flying to jersey to go fishing from philly? a hour and a half drive, it will take about how ever long to fly to the airport an hour to scheludel the flight, fuel up, do the pre flight inspection, taxi, take off, then maybe 45 minutes in the air, land, taxi, park, post flight, plus i dont even think there is a convient small airport you could fly into so you would just end up spending another hour in a car..

depending on where your thinking you might get land i cant promise a pick up..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

when and how much agian?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^ confirms that he is going and then doesnt even know when it is and how much its gonna cost..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> when and how much agian?


sunday june 25th, atlantic highlands marina, price will depened on number of people that show up but should be around 70 bucks, less if we have more then 10 people


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap iite, ill let u know for sure by this Sat


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

damn thats fuked up...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

well beat his ass on the boat.. lol

ill drop him and louie u can finish him off while im kickin it to nismo's woman friend.. lol


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

insteafd of writing a book on why flying would be more benefitial and easier than driving i have decided to give in and drive. but now my 2 friends are not coming so dont count them in


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

jiggy said:


> insteafd of writing a book on why flying would be more benefitial and easier than driving i have decided to give in and drive. but now my 2 friends are not coming so dont count them in


which brings the total to approx 4 people going. yay 140 bucks per person =D


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Louie D said:


> insteafd of writing a book on why flying would be more benefitial and easier than driving i have decided to give in and drive. but now my 2 friends are not coming so dont count them in


i just map quested philly to atlantic highlands its 1 hour 45 minutes..

im going to be leaving from southampton LI.. 2 hours 48 minutes but that does calculate traffic and not even counting for stopping to meet up with hemi, then stopping in jersey to pick up my frind then stopping again for jiggy..

again wheres the shoot my self in the head emoticon?

BTW map quest sucks, teh directions they give from southampton to atlantic highlands might be the shortest ditance but very poor choice of roads, the southern state on longisland has traffic lights and usually heavier traffic then the LIE, the verizano cost like 10 bucks to cross but would probably be better then going around NYC/ but i have to stop in queens and north jersey.. so more like 5 hours..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dude nismo 
weres the traffic lights on the southern state

do you mean sunrise highway?

and bro stopping for me is a joke 
i live right off the franklin ave north exit of the southern state
plus if you phone me when you get off the ramp ill be outside waiting 
with my car loaded 
anyways 
its gonna be fun 
were gonna have a blast 
i may have a person comeing with me 
although neither can confirm yet


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yep.. i live 2 miles from the parkway.. no big deal stopping for me either..

wtf happened to all the other people that were supposed to go.. didnt we have more than 15 at one point?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> dude nismo
> weres the traffic lights on the southern state
> 
> do you mean sunrise highway?
> ...


its all good, but im going to have to take the GWB unless i just get my friend to meet us down there, which would save me time..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

heh i hope he meets you down there

i hate the GW with a passion


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

uuugggghhhh well i just got a call from my friend and she cant go either so im thinking about looking for a different charter or say we just go out on a party boat the charter is going to be more then even i want to spend.. unless we get a smaller charter boat..

or

we could reschedule for later in the year when more people can make it, a couple of us could still go fishing but we could set up a charter for later..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My one friend is def. going,and at least 1 from work is going to confirm tom.

I thinkwe can all do our best to get a buddy to go and try to keep this date!!!

I took the 26th off from work allready and really dont want to blow this date!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

same here I took off and all...lets keep this date.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i hate people that back out on sh*t.. its still a week and a half away.. we can get 15 people together..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> i hate people that back out on sh*t.. its still a week and a half away.. we can get 15 people together..


im all for going but we need to reconfirm how many people we have..

Jiggy
Hemi 
Lou D
Bake +1 maybe 2
Gut
Nismo

the other alternative is that i could go on the jersey fishing forum and post like 5 open spots, there are usually guys looking for oportunities to get out and its nice to be on a less crowded boat..

who am i missing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BUMP ok guys heres the deal,

i have this boat reserved and it will cost 700 for the charter no matte how many of us show up, so for all of our own benifit im going to invite some guys from another fishing forum that im on, this doesnt mean any of them will be interested but im going to try te get as close to 15 people as i can to kee p teh cost reasonable.. on the lus side some of the guys on the stripersonline forum are good fishermen and we might ebable to learn a thing or two..


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I'm asking asking everyone..alot of my college friends are cheap pricks...

EVERYONE KEEP UPDATED.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im still in nismo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> im still in nismo


your the man..

at least we stil have a few hard core guys arouind here not backing out ..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im 80% good to go so far


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

look i cant f*cking wait to meet up with u guys.... im still 100% in. ill talk to my buddies about driving down


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Lets get a roll call going if we can...

I know it's early but it's a good idea to start getting an idea who and how many...

I am coming and bringing my one buddy, and 1 guy from work so far. I am also going to give my grandfather a call. He LOVES to fish and lives "down the shore". I am hoping to get ahold of him later today... I really hope he comes, he is real piece of work... you guys will get a kick out of him...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

ok wait.... so wwhats the list so far?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Gut - whos coming and how many people are you are bringing

I'm trying to get my gf's dad to come. He loves to fish and has equipment.

Not definate...I will find out tonight though!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im going for definete


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

OK GOOD NEWS!!!!!

I am bringing 2 definate

1 maybe...

=D!!!


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

just me


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am bringing 2 definite.

Still haven't given my grandfather a call, I will try and call him today..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so

bake +2
louD +2
Gut
hemi
jiggy
*DAWGS*
nismo +2 fishing buddies maybe

=11 +/- 3

****edit forgot dawgs****


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i hope we get the numbers we need 
i cant wait 
only a couple more days


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well... at least we have 10.

EVERYONE START ASKING PEOPLE!!

Brothers, Fathers, Uncles, Friends, coworkers, neighbors....

We really need to try and get to 15 to keep the cost down.

Theres a good chance my grandfather will go too... He loves fishing and lives pretty close by.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

*****bump-date**********


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> *****bump-date**********


ok just got off the phone with th ecaptian again and we are defintely set to go sunday 3:30..

there is a area there that we might be able to BB-q but i have to call the harbor municpal people to see if its cool to grill..

i saw the boat out yesterday, and his report is a good mix of keeper and short bass and some blues, since we are going out at 3:30 we will most likely try a few drifts for fluke as well so if the fishing is good we should be able to bring home a nice mixed seafood catch..

now im getting excited, if the weather holds out and the fishing stay how it is right now we should be in for a good trip..

from what we established today there will be defintaly 10 of us with two or three maybes.. please dont back out now the trip will be worth it, i dont want to go on a 700 dollar trip by my self....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

me +2

1 more maybe...let you know by thursday night..he has to see if he has work

but yeah...people going without anyone...try and recruit...please!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn man, my parents are leaving this weekend, and leaving my car behind. I should book it down there get in on the fun. Maybe next time you guys meet. I wonder how long a drive from Toronto...Im thinkin 10 hours?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> Damn man, my parents are leaving this weekend, and leaving my car behind. I should book it down there get in on the fun. Maybe next time you guys meet. I wonder how long a drive from Toronto...Im thinkin 10 hours?


ithought you canadians only rode horsees in the summer and dog sleds int eh winter?

j/k

LOL its all down hill from canada to the jersey coast just head across down the lakes and rivers to the hudson in your kayak we will meet you at the beach..


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

whats the address again... ima put it on my GPS now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Gut said:


> whats the address again... ima put it on my GPS now.


uuuuuhhhhh

its www.google.com j/k

i think page three of this thread is the link to the poll thread and half way through the first page of that thread is teh link to the page for the charter boat eagle..

i will post the directions again tomorrow when im not tired and lazy...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

lol thanks


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man the only thing that could stop me from going would be 
a death or hospitalization in ICU not some regular ass thing 
and atm everyone is alive and healthy

when i went tuna fishing last year i came home to find out my son might have had epilepsie (however you spell it)
that was the 32 messages when we finally got signal again
anyways he didnt have it 
and i didnt let it ruin my first time 90 miles out to sea


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Unfortunately Gramps can't go, he has a "visitor" this weekend... The man is 72 years old and has more girlfriends than a 17yr old...

If we do it again he said to let him know sooner









Anyway... I'm still coming and bringing 2 friends...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

If you do something other then fishing at some pointt count me in. Id like to hit the aquarium in Jersey. The wife and me and some friends would be down for that.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

doctorvtec said:


> If you do something other then fishing at some pointt count me in. Id like to hit the aquarium in Jersey. The wife and me and some friends would be down for that.


The acqurium is nice, and updated. But don't ever go during the school year. Screaming kids, bumping into you with no sorries, pushing you, its a trainwreck.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

ok bitches... i got 2 friends coming. soo ..... me plus 2!!!!

that makes 3!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok so

bake +2
louD +2
Gut +2
hemi
jiggy
DAWGS
nismo +2 fishing buddies maybe

=13 +/- 2

gut your the man.. this is looking pretty good


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

anyone hear of thunderstorms for sunday???


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

lol lou 
they say chance of thunderstorms every day in the summer afternoons
but who cares when were going fishing 
=)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well unless its very high winds and serious storms the captain will be expecting us to be there.. from looking at the weather map looks like if these storms push through it might just be scattered storms..

the more im portant thing to look at is the marine forcast:

SUNDAY - MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF SHOWERS. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 70S.

SUNDAY NIGHT - MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. LOWS IN THE LOWER 60S. CHANCE OF RAIN 50 PERCENT.

we will have a far better idea of things by tomorrow afternoon but looke like it will be the tail end of small passing system..

remember just because its raining and nasty where you live doesnt mean it will be like that at the bay..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Have a blast everybody, I won;t be able to make it, sorry Nismo


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> well unless its very high winds and serious storms the captain will be expecting us to be there.. from looking at the weather map looks like if these storms push through it might just be scattered storms..
> 
> the more im portant thing to look at is the marine forcast:
> 
> ...


I have been checking the ocean forecast on this site:

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/AN/355.html

So far they are saying possible scattered showers, and 2-3ft seas.

I just got my "sea bands" sea sick bracelets in the mail yesterday....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> well unless its very high winds and serious storms the captain will be expecting us to be there.. from looking at the weather map looks like if these storms push through it might just be scattered storms..
> 
> the more im portant thing to look at is the marine forcast:
> 
> ...


I have been checking the ocean forecast on this site:

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/AN/355.html

So far they are saying possible scattered showers, and 2-3ft seas.

I just got my "sea bands" sea sick bracelets in the mail yesterday....
[/quote]

i wouldnt worry too much about 2-3 foot seas, on a 50 foot boat it will be a gentle rock, but the other thing to consider is that report is "sea" conditions, we will be in the bay and around sandy hook, the roughest part should only be around the inlet near the rips at teh tip of the hook and only if the tides moving fast, other then that if teh wind is calm in the afternoon the bay should be pretty calm.. the most impportant thing for someone that might feel ill is to stay out of the cabin and stay on your feet, its good to look out at the horizon and not just the water and to get the breeze and fresh air... it also helps to not be hung over..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

We are going to be in the Bay??

I thought we were heading out into the open ocean??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> We are going to be in the Bay??
> 
> I thought we were heading out into the open ocean??


it really depends on where the best action is..

sometimes that means gettign out in front of the beach but the raritan bay is a huge body of water with tons of ecxcellent fishing..

most likely we will go right out near the tips of sandy hook, right along the channel is a great spot to drift for fluke and the bass and blues work the shore line in those areas to push bait or to ambush ibai in the rips since there are shallow water with less current for the bait to stay right in the same areas as deapp water with stronger currents for the large fish to congregate..

if we head out in the ocean it will most likely be no futher then 1/2 mile, 30 - 80 feet of water depth, but that realy does depend on where teh fish are.. theres a few spots in the bay that produce good action because they affer perfect structure for the fish..

striper fishing isnt like wreck fishing, wrecks are any where from 1 or 2 miles out to 20 miles out so seabass, black fish, deep wreck late season fluking is mostly further off shore with tuna fishing being very far of shore.. strippers, blues, mid sumemr fluke, weakfish are all most closer to shore.. but some pt. pleasant blue fish boats go to spots like the mudhole which is a few miles out since they get big pods of gator blues, like 10lbs and up..

central jersey fishing like from point pleasant is pretty much all ocean fishing since they dont have the huge bay right there, and alot fo times if theres no action in teh ocean they make the trip up the caost to the raritan bay, it actually sucks if you drive the extra 45 minutes to pt. pleasant tehn the damn boat turns around and makes the slow 1 hour + run right back up the coast to the raritan bay..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

After discussing the food situation with Nismo it looks like a BBQ is going to be a pain in the arse. Yuo have to get a permit from the fire marshall in order to have a grill so I suggest we go with a couple large hogies instead.

I am vollenteering to make the Sandwiches but I'd like to hear what yous would like.

I will plan on making say 3 2ft. subs.
I will bring a squeeze bottle of Mustard, and Mayo as well as either some vinegar, or italian dressing... as well as some lettuce, tomato, and pickles on the side.

As for the Sandwiches I'm thinking
1. Roast beef and cheese (provolone, or american)
2. Turkey and cheese (provolone or american)
3. Italian (Ham, Salami, capicola, and provolone)

Does this work for everybody?

Any cheese prefs?

Speak up before Sat. night, I will try to accomodate everyones particular taste.

Also I don't mind putting up the cash for all the food, but it would be a nice gesture to toss me a few$$$ twards the food. I will keep the reciept and we can divide it by the number of people to be as fair as possible.

I will also be donating a case of beer for us all to share... If some of yous wanna bring some chips, or mac/potato salad it's up to yous...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i talked to one of my fishing buddies, he will be joining us just for the fishing and im still waiting to hear back from the other..

lou d +2 
gut +2
bake +2 
nismo +1
jiggy
hemi
dawgs

NICE, if everyone shows up its $50, plus plan on atleast five bucks for the mate..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> After discussing the food situation with Nismo it looks like a BBQ is going to be a pain in the arse. *Yuo have to get a permit from the fire marshall in order to have a grill* so I suggest we go with a couple large hogies instead.
> 
> I am vollenteering to make the Sandwiches but I'd like to hear what yous would like.
> 
> ...


screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> After discussing the food situation with Nismo it looks like a BBQ is going to be a pain in the arse. *Yuo have to get a permit from the fire marshall in order to have a grill* so I suggest we go with a couple large hogies instead.
> 
> I am vollenteering to make the Sandwiches but I'd like to hear what yous would like.
> 
> ...


screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...
[/quote]

umm...last I looked at the list you weren't even coming


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...


when we get a ticket for breaking the law ill send it to you, hows that sound..


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...


don't be an idiot...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

hey baked 
im all good on food man 
youll understand when you meet me 
but i could eat 1 3ft hero myself

ill bring my owen food and drink 
ill prolly stop at mcdonalds and get 10 double cheese burgers 
and im bringing a gollon of icetea

anyways i cant wait 
and just so you guys know 
ill be doing an engine swap this weekend on my truck 
the motors here and sat my bro and friend will be doing it 
itll definetly go over to sunday 
but im not staying around for it 
fishing is way more fun

ill be hopen they dont f*ck it all up 
but a few blues to eat for dinner would make it all go away


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HEMI IS THIS A JELLY DOUGHNUT IN YOUR TACKLE BOX?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...


don't be an idiot...
[/quote]

dont be a p*ssy. you can BBQ in your f*cking house you dumbass...you need a permit for that? i didnt think so...fire marshal can suck on my rosy red peter head.

and who cares if im not coming, i have a goddamn wedding to go to on the same day. how's this nismo, if you actually get a ticket for bbqing on your property, get the hell out of NJ, because that place sucks ass. there's no f*cking trees to catch on fire! what the hell are they worried about?!?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hemi said:


> screw the fire marshall..you better believe that if im fishing, im BBQing, no matter what...


don't be an idiot...
[/quote]

dont be a p*ssy. you can BBQ in your f*cking house you dumbass...you need a permit for that? i didnt think so...fire marshal can suck on my rosy red peter head.

and who cares if im not coming, i have a goddamn wedding to go to on the same day. how's this nismo, if you actually get a ticket for bbqing on your property, get the hell out of NJ, because that place sucks ass. there's no f*cking trees to catch on fire! what the hell are they worried about?!?
[/quote]

R1dermon is truely a c*nt. You obv never been to jersey ya prick.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, i've been to NJ like 100 times you idiot...how many trees did i see? maybe like 5...i'll give that to ya...several things set it apart really...#1, it was the state with the worlds most god awful drivers...#2, the most fucked up roads in history, and #3 the only state where people seemed to have some type of attitude like, "hey, get the f*ck out of my state c*ck sucker"...i truly hope i never go back.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dude, i've been to NJ like 100 times you idiot...how many trees did i see? maybe like 5...i'll give that to ya...several things set it apart really...#1, it was the state with the worlds most god awful drivers...#2, the most fucked up roads in history, and #3 the only state where people seemed to have some type of attitude like, "hey, get the f*ck out of my state c*ck sucker"...i truly hope i never go back.


you are an idiot, new jersey is mostly forrest and farms.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, new jersey is known for its rolling hillsides and miles of green pasture...

btw louie D, just to inform you, while i do look down upon new jersey as the worst state in the entire US of 50, i play it up because of nismo. its just another state, and im sure i can think of a few other states that suck just as bad...nothing personal, just gotta attack a yankee fan at his heart. thats all...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Not like MA has anything special either....

hey and nismo, looks like i wont be able to make it....Saturday i gotta take off of work to meet some people down @ SA..and this means taking off of work, and i cant take off of work on sunday too. my bad.


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

^what a dickhead


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

DAWGZ THATS [email protected]!!!!!!! BOOOOOO

and i gotta admit..... thats grill law is regoddamndiculous. and it wouldnt stop me from grilling. but if u guys dont want to.... ok. lol a permit to fire up some steaks? i mean i understand a permit to carry a gun.

ANYWHO....... i cant wait..... this is going to be so much fun. im soo game for this sh*t......

u philly folks...... what time u leaving here?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Not like MA has anything special either....
> 
> hey and nismo, looks like i wont be able to make it....Saturday i gotta take off of work to meet some people down @ SA..and this means taking off of work, and i cant take off of work on sunday too. my bad.


DAWGS!!! you SUCK!!!

I am VERY DISAPOINTED IN YOU!!









Sorry but that is a pretty weak excuse!! Can't your friends go fish shopping on thier own


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

o well that sucks dawgs..

but the good news is i just heard back from one of teh guys on the NJ fishing forum and hes in so we still have 14 people..

rider get the hell out of this thread if you want to prove how much of a jackass you masshole guys are start your own thread and quit high jacking this one..



r1dermon said:


> dude, i've been to NJ like 100 times you idiot...how many trees did i see? maybe like 5...i'll give that to ya...several things set it apart really...#1, it was the state with the worlds most god awful drivers...#2, the most fucked up roads in history, and #3 the only state where people seemed to have some type of attitude like, *"hey, get the f*ck out of my state c*ck sucker"...i* truly hope i never go back.


we only treat douchbags from mass like that..


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yes, new jersey is known for its rolling hillsides and miles of green pasture...
> 
> btw louie D, just to inform you, while i do look down upon new jersey as the worst state in the entire US of 50, i play it up because of nismo. its just another state, and im sure i can think of a few other states that suck just as bad...nothing personal, just gotta attack a yankee fan at his heart. thats all...


I fuking hate the yankees. Go Phils.

BTW; GTFO of our thread. kthx.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Louie D said:


> yes, new jersey is known for its rolling hillsides and miles of green pasture...
> 
> btw louie D, just to inform you, while i do look down upon new jersey as the worst state in the entire US of 50, i play it up because of nismo. its just another state, and im sure i can think of a few other states that suck just as bad...nothing personal, just gotta attack a yankee fan at his heart. thats all...


I fuking hate the yankees. Go Phils.

BTW; GTFO of our thread. kthx.
[/quote]

Don't feed the troll Lou...

and....

GO METS :rasp:


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> HEMI IS THIS A JELLY DOUGHNUT IN YOUR TACKLE BOX?


lol sometimes

hey if you need a permit to BBQ in NJ 
how do they tail gate for giants/jet games 
or is it just the area were going?
anyways nismo i hope you still got my cell number 
im totally following you there


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Hemi said:


> HEMI IS THIS A JELLY DOUGHNUT IN YOUR TACKLE BOX?


lol sometimes

hey if you need a permit to BBQ in NJ 
how do they tail gate for giants/jet games 
or is it just the area were going?
anyways nismo i hope you still got my cell number 
im totally following you there
[/quote]

i just got a call back from the firemarshall down there, grilling isnt a problem you just have to get approval from the harbor office and tehn he can issue a permit, they just want to make sure your not leaving hot coals around to burnt he place down after you take off to go fishing..

i just put it in my phone yesterday.. you might have to meet me in jersey, with this weather im not going out to the beach this weekend and my g/f has been having major issues with her roommate so i might not be staying out there on saturday night but i will definately give you a call tomorrow night..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

The boat leaves teh dock at 3:30 so be there by 3:15 the latest, the traffic might not be too bad this weekend cause of the weather but give your self enough time to get there..

*************** WHAT TO BRING ***********

sunblock - it might be cloudy or rainy but the UVrays will get you and can be stringer reflecting off the water

water - its going to be in teh 70's so it wont be too hot but ts always good to have water..

rain jacket - forecast calls for a chance of rain, do you want to spend moeny on a charter to sit inteh cabin while it rains? ill be at the rail fishing with my wet weather gear no matter what, so if you have a rain jacke it would be a good idea to bring it..

hat sun glasses - never a bad idea to have a hat or shades youll be looking out at the water, if the sun comes out its nice to have sun glasses..

shoes with good grip - flip flops are not a good idea, if there is action there will fish floping on the deck maybe even hooks around you want foot protection, jiggy dont wear your shinny white air force ones they might get dirty.

CASH - no credit card ot ATM's to pay for the fare and its customary to tip the mate..

other then that maybe some snacks, bake is bringing some hero's but it would be good if everyone brought along alittle something..

if you have a some fishing gear that you think will be sturdy enough for 5 - 30lb fish that fight hard then bring it but the boat will also have all the rod, reels, tackle and bait that we should need..

i would highly suggest not bringing too much beer, we are going to be on the water for six hours, its a fishing trip though not a booze cruise, three cases should be more then enough since a couple of us probably wont even drink.. DO NOT BRING BOTTLES......*** CANS ONLY ***.. no hard booze and no drugs..

the location is:

atlantic highland municipal harbor


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

i might be interested in going, if i can.. what would be the cost after everything (fair, tip, etc..)? what would the most the trip would cost? least? how much should i bring if i were to go?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im bringing my food 
and about 200 bucks
but im driven there from longisland

anyways ok nismo 
ill talk to you tommorow night

man i cant wait


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

$200?.. theres hookers on the boat or something?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i am your GOD said:


> i might be interested in going, if i can.. what would be the cost after everything (fair, tip, etc..)? what would the most the trip would cost? least? how much should i bring if i were to go?


well since dawgs backed out there is still one spot open.

the fare should be 50 +/- depending on if everyone shows.. figure a tip 5 - 10 bucks, and what ever other cost to get there, food ect you ahould be able to do the whole trip for 100 or less..

******rule of thumb for everyone abotu tipping *************

most consider 15-20 percent to be the normal rate for tipping a mate i usually tip a 10percent minimum unsless they do a really crappy job, but if they hustle with the net and have plenty of bait and tackle ready when it is need and have to fillet fish for me i give them 15 - 20 percent..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

i am your GOD said:


> $200?.. theres hookers on the boat or something?


Ya never know...

Honestly $100. should be plenty

The boat is like $50. +/- tip for the mate $10. and a few bucks for food/pocket


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what size is the boat (ft) and how many are going?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> what size is the boat (ft) and how many are going?


well if you read anything in this thread im sure you would se these answers have been posted atleast five or six times


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ...


its a 50 foot boat, 14 or15 of us going..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im bringing 200 
cuz i need gas and tolls 
plus food rental tip and gen addmission
oh and food

and im sure ill forget something


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats sick nismo...each person should have at least 6-7ft for themselves...thats what i call awesome conditions...rain OR shine...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hemi said:


> im bringing 200
> cuz i need gas and tolls
> plus food rental tip and gen addmission
> oh and food
> ...


More food perhapps??









I'm the fat bastard, but I honestly don't eat that much...

I just drink a lot


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am so friggin bored that I am practically counting down the minutes til this trip!!

I stayed in PA this weekend since one of my work buddys is going so I have NOTHING to do but drink beer til Sun. morning....

Wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't out of weed


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i regret to inform you that one of my friends is a douche bag and forgot he has work..... so i will only be bringing one person with me.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Gut said:


> i regret to inform you that one of my friends is a douche bag and forgot he has work..... so i will only be bringing one person with me.


Here we go


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

dont you dare "here we go" me...... im still 100 per-fuckin-cent in........ plus.... these 2 guys i was bringing wew last minute.... IM SO PUMPED TO FISH WITH YOU. i would never back out.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Not like MA has anything special either....
> 
> hey and nismo, looks like i wont be able to make it....Saturday i gotta take off of work to meet some people down @ SA..and this means taking off of work, and i cant take off of work on sunday too. my bad.


DAWGS!!! you SUCK!!!

I am VERY DISAPOINTED IN YOU!!









Sorry but that is a pretty weak excuse!! Can't your friends go fish shopping on thier own








[/quote]

well, the one dude thats coming to sa is comming from PA....to buy my brandti...so yea....

and the other dude from Maryland..is comming to buy two caribe from the guy thats buying my brandti...its complicated..

You guys are leaving @ 3 correct? I'll see how tomorrow goes, is it okay if i just show up if i can make it? nismo?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got back from the store... I picked up a variety of meats and cheeses as well as all the condiments and toppings for the sammiches...

I am not going to put it all together til tom. morning so everything is nice and fresh!

I also picked up some ponchos and a few tail gate seats me me and my buddys.

Sports Athorith had those nylon folding chairs that come with the pouch for $9.99 each, but when the girl rang them up they came up at only $6.99!! SCORE!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ive been calling jiggy and he hasnt answered or called back so i doubt he will be joining us..'

lou d +2
gut +1
Bake +2
hemi
nismo +2

so it works out to $58 and change so figure about 65 or so with tip..

i talked to the captain he said tehy went out today and teh fihing was "pretty Good" so interpert that how ever you want, weather wise he said it wasnt too bad, it would rain alittle then clear up, on an off most of the day and tomoorow is supposed to be less rain so try to be preppared, but i think we should catch some fish.

i think i PM'd all you guys my number so call me if you need to, other wise i plan on being in the parking lot at the marina around 12:30 - 1..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I wish I lived on the east coast. I would go in a heart beat.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Gonna be me +1

Just got "the call"

f*cking unreliable douches!!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

same here only +1...kid backed out because of rain/bitchiness.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

oh jesus
look what i started


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

He basically told me last night, but didn't want to admit it untill today. f*cking pussies.

I hope we still get a good turnout


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

so do i. but it will still be fun with you guys!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Louie D said:


> same here only +1...kid backed out because of rain/bitchiness.


he didnt want to go because its raining? haha...

here's a question, for everyone going, how many of you guys actually eat seafood? like, if you caught 10 haddock or whatever, would you keep them? eat them?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ill keep maybe 2 blues and 2 stripers 
depending on size 
i will eat a blue i f i catch one when i get home
and my dad likes fish 
so ill give him the rest


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i love seafood


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

i ab love seafood actually. I hear blue's red meat tastes like junk?...anyway

I am brining a cooler with just ice so I can bring home my catches and cook dinner monday night =D

BTW: Yeah that was his lame ass excuse for being a f4ggot and a lazy ass bum...and he didnt forget to mention he was all of a sudden strapped for cash...what a douche. I am not calling him at all this coming up week. he was supp. my good friend?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Gonna be me +1
> 
> Just got "the call"
> 
> f*cking unreliable douches!!!


chilllllllll


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

everyone is seriously bakcing out because of this storm...I think its just going to be me ...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

TODAY IS THE BIG DAYYYYYYY WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

welp it is 1157 am 
and im leaven long island now 
see ya guys soon


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

danny when will you be here?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

good luck guys.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Did it happen?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bobz said:


> Did it happen?


hell yeah that sh*t happened, it was good too..;

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=125179


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

looks like u had a wicked time....


----------

